# Farbe - Unterschied zw. Firefox und Safari



## moscarda (27. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich habe das Problem, dass alle Websites, die ich mache, am Mac farbtechnisch anders aussehen. Jetzt komme ich zu der Antwort sRGB. Habe darüber zwar schon viel gelesen, aber ganz verstehe ich es immernoch nicht.
Dass Bilder am zb. Mac-Safari satter sind, konnte ich feststellen. Aber ich habe auch das Problem bei Hexadezimal/RGB Werten als Hintergrundfarbe im CSS - diese werden auch blasser dargestellt. Jetzt kam mir der Gedanke, alle Hintergrundfarben aus 1x1px Bildern zu generieren. Was natürlich völliger Wahnsinn ist. 
Was machen andere, dass ihre Hexadezimalwerte überall gleich aussehen? Ich komm mir schon so blöd vor, weil es da eigentlich keinen Unterschied geben darf, aber ich habe es verglichen, habe mir den Code anderer Seiten angesehen, und festgestellt, dass da einfach ein #-Wert definiert ist... was anderes mach ich auch nicht. Woran liegt das, dass meine Farbwerte blasser dargestellt werden? Ich steh komplett an.
Am Mac-Safari, Mac-Firefox, Windows-Firefox... bei den verschiedensten Seiten passts nur bei dem, was ich fabriziere, nicht. 
Ich kann euch leider kein Anschauungsmaterial geben, aber vielleicht hat sich jemand schon einmal mit einem ähnlichen Problem herumgeschlagen oder weiß, was zu tun ist?

Herzlichen Dank,
moscarda


----------



## Maik (27. April 2010)

Hi,

redest du von erstellten Grafikdateien?

Dann speicher diese für's Web ohne ein Farbprofil.

mfg Maik


----------



## moscarda (27. April 2010)

Ja genau, also zum besseren Verständnis: ich habe eine psd Datei bekommen, hole mir da die RGB Werte raus fürs CSS oder ich speichere Teile des psds als jpg (irgendwelche Grafiken zb mit Hintergrundfarbe grün. Das Problem ist erst entstanden, weil ich die Bilder ohne Profil abgespeichert habe. Da habe ich dann von allen möglichen Mac-Usern gehört, die Bilder heben sich vom RGB Wert des CSS deutlich ab (sind dünkler). - speichere ich die jpgs mit Profil ab, ist das Problem beseitigt.
Aber das ist nicht das einzige Problem, denn auch die CSS RGB Werte werden am Mac heller angezeigt, als im Windows, aber nur bei mir! Mache ich irgendeine willkürliche Seite auf, stimmen die Farben überein.


----------



## Sprint (27. April 2010)

Womit holst du denn die Farben? PS z.B. ändert die Farben in Abhängigkeit von dem verwendeten Profil. Wenn du da als Arbeitssprofil z.B. sRGB eingestellt hast, wirst du niemals die richtigen Farben erhalten sondern immer leicht andere. Du solltest deinen Bildschirm auf jeden Fall kalibrieren und dieses dann auch als Arbeitsprofil verwenden. Anschließend speicherst du dann über "speichern für Web und Geräte" (oder so ähnlich) und stellst da die Konvertierung in sRGB ein.

Farbwerte kannst du dir auch sehr gut über den DigitalColor-Farbmesser holen, die Werte stimmen immer.

Das Hauptproblem dabei sind die Browser. Außer Safari verwenden nur noch wenige Browser eventuell eingebettete Farbprofile. Manche Browser ignorieren sie völlig, manche zwingen dem Bild sRGB auf. Und schon hast du das schönste Kuddelmuddel. 
Dazu kommen dann noch unterschiedliche Gamma Werte der Systeme, unterschiedliches Rendering der Browser und natürlich unterschiedlich (meistens falsch) eingestellte / kalibrierte Monitore. Eine echte Übereinstimmung wirst du also wohl nie hinbekommen.


----------

